# Willing to help in Hawaii



## shandrel (Apr 7, 2009)

Willing to take up to 4 bunnies to foster. We live on Oahu Hawaii, a place not often on your lists for rescues. However, i am putting it out there.
You have atleast two rescuers here on the Islands! ( two being my husabnd and myself.)




* we have a slot open for one bunny that might be a rescue depends on the owners... intellegence level >.<.......*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

I would encourage you to check with your local humane society and see if they take rabbits there. That is how I first got involved with rabbit rescue, by volunteering at the humane society.

Thanks for your willingness to help the bunnies!!


----------



## shandrel (Apr 7, 2009)

*nods*
i have already contacted them about rats. However i have no received a reply yet. More than likely they thought it was a joke, so i will have to go down there in person and make myself known.
also, i want to get a few more cages before i seriously start. 
but in case someone had an emergency and checked on here, they woudl have at least one option. i am also checking craigslist every day to see if there are any rats or rabbits who need help. So far, none! which is great in my humble opinion.


----------



## shandrel (Apr 20, 2009)

And we have our first rescue bunny! his name is Right Turn Clyde, this drops our space to three bunnies. i am still checking craigs list, i expect to see a few being after Easter season,





this is Clyde.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new foster. What a little cutie!!!


----------



## shandrel (Apr 20, 2009)

He is, i am getting a lot of advice, he might have to go to the Vet asap, his poops are slightly runny, and he has had no Hey in a few days, or rabbit pellets ( our friend came over, spent the night and left him here with us, we weren't quite expecting it.) He is suppose to bring all that over asap, but i think he might be too late, long furred bunny and all.
pf course we were expecting a vet visit, just not under... duress.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 20, 2009)

Just get Clyde on a good diet and his poops should get to normal. It would be a good idea to get a health check at the vet. Is Clyde neutered? If not, very highly recommended.

Feel free to ask lots of questions. Someone here has the answer.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 20, 2009)

Clyde is so cute, I love his markings.


----------



## shandrel (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!

he is not neutered, i will try to get him in soon and good news!
His poopies are back to normal! thank Gods!  i like happy vet visits, not sad ones


----------



## shandrel (Apr 20, 2009)

Some changes to his cage,


----------

